# طلب مساعده من طلاب الهندسه الصناعيه



## hameas (14 مارس 2011)

أنا مهندسه كيميائيه , بشتغل بالصناعه الدوائيه ومطلوب مني أقترح فكره لتحسين مراحل الانتاج الدوائي 
وبصراحه دراستي بعيده عن هالموضوع , اذا سمحتوا اللي عنده أي فكره مهما كانت بسيطه , يكتبلي اياها وبكون شاكره وعمري ما حنسالوا هالمعروف 
:81:


----------



## صناعي1 (14 مارس 2011)

هذا الرابط لموقع عن التحسين المستمر و فيه مقالات يمكن ان يتم تطبيق مفاهيمها في كثير من المنشات
http://s11.cc/v955


----------



## hameas (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير 
بس شركة الحكمه الدوائيه الي بشتغل فيها آخده الموافقه من المواصفات الأمريكيه ومعظم الأفكار الموجوده بالمقالات مطبقه بشكل ممتاز
الموضوع كتير صعب ومو قادره أوصل لفكره وموضايل كتير وقت 
لو سمحتو اعطوني فكره مثل تقليل اوقات الضياع في العمل او ادارة المخاطر بالمصنع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 مارس 2011)

أختي الكريمة
لما تسمعي " تحسين مستمر " Continous Development اعرفي إن هذا يندرج تحت مفهوم الجودة Quality
و الشركات المحترفة تطبق مفهوم الجودة
و الجودة عمل " جماعي " يعني لا بد وجود فريق عمل Teamwork
و هناك أدوات tools للجودة لا بد إنك تاخذ دورة عليها
عموما
كل مشروع تحسين أو كل مهمة تحسين تبدأ بـ " فكرة "
فالمهمة حقتك هي رأس الموضوع فقط و من الواضح أنها مجرد اختبار لمهارات التفكير الإبداعي Innovative thinking عندك
فأنت اعملي فكرك و شغلي مخك شوي و شوفي ايش النقاط اللي ممكن تطورينها في مراحل الإنتاج الدوائي
و اكتبيها في فكرة مكونة من سطر واحد و لكن تستطيعين شرح معناها و الهدف منها و المبررات justifications لها

..........................................


----------



## hameas (16 مارس 2011)

يسلموا كتير 
رح أحاول أنقل طريقة كيزن اليابانيه في تطوير الصناعه
وطلبي لسه موجود والي عنده فكره بكون مشكوره منه


----------



## ssk818 (21 مارس 2011)

مشكوووررر على الموضوع


----------



## نانا م (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ليش ما حدا بيرد


----------



## نانا م (22 مارس 2011)

وينكن يا جماعة


----------



## نانا م (22 مارس 2011)

مين بيعرف كيف بلاقي مقاسات داخل المطعم


----------



## نانا م (22 مارس 2011)

شكلوا الكل مشغول


----------



## نانا م (22 مارس 2011)

وينكن


----------



## hameas (26 مارس 2011)

يا حرام شو المشكله لشو كل هاي الأستغثه


----------

